# Strong dizzy spells at 25 weeks



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

HI there - just posting because this dizzyness and lightheadedness are beginning to worry me - and i live in an area where access to midwifes is infrequent.

i have had a very easy time of it so far with no sickness or side effects - the only notable thing i do have is an Anterior Placenta.

the spells have been so strong over the past week that i have felt as though i'm going to fall over - i get them when im lying down as well as standing up.  I drink 2 litres of water per day and eat 5 portions of fruit and veg so can't see it being a diet problem

any advice would be much appreciated
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Have you had your blood taken to test for anaemia?  It sounds like that could be a factor for the symptoms.  It might be worth taking an iron supplement such as spatone that you can buy from chemists, which could boost things for you.

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Macca (May 3, 2006)

thank you i hadn't considered i may be anaemic i will ask my doctor about a possible test and look into iron supplements - thank you again x


----------

